# Life sized Sister of Battle and Commissar with weapons



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey heretics,
Kommissar here, i thought i would share some of my work with you guys, perhaps get some feedback on a few things, or perhaps some ideas for my next projects.

Apologies for those with slow computers, this post may be rather pic heavy.. 


Sister of Battle armor 
































below is the updated version, where i resculpted the fluer de lys on the chest armor, and greatly improved the greeves with icongraphy on the knees and an extra armored plate over the foot









Uniform, chops, and a glowing plasma pistol. 
If only i could actually grow chops like that.. 
The costume is based on the 40k character Ciaphas Cain, 
]

















The most recent project i've been working upon, when not becoming preoccupied with college is a large chainsword.
it unscrews around the mid of the blade to allow easier transportation, but is alittle heavy. 
it's very close to entering the painting stage. 

























Still not sure about the color i plan to use for the chainsword, but i will be using some yellow hazard stripes on it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Hey there Kommissar!  Nice to see your work again, and the chainsword-in-progress is looking epic enough to warrant rep. When I win the lottery I'm going to commission you to make me a set of life-sized Plague Marine armour :biggrin:


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can i have her for Christma-
Sorry that is awesome dude. Keep up the good work. I cannot honestly see any flaws in what you are doing..... Except maybe your coat is to clean XD.

For new ideas maybe do some imperial guard stuff. Such as Cadian wargear with lasrifles. But really one thing you could do is flip though the codex's and see what you like.


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> Hey there Kommissar!  Nice to see your work again, and the chainsword-in-progress is looking epic enough to warrant rep. When I win the lottery I'm going to commission you to make me a set of life-sized Plague Marine armour :biggrin:


Svart! you old dog, i didn't know you were on these forums! 
Though i would say the way you convert and paint your plaguemarines, you'd do a fine job of something alittle bigger! 

i have been consdering doing a chaos pistol or weapon some time though, wanted to get ahold of some taxidermy glass eyes to use.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

DUDE!! That sisters of battle armour is beyond the definition of epicness!!!

We must now amend the dictionary to include a reference to you and that armour under epic :so_happy:

Definitely warrants some rep :biggrin:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent work, especially on the Sisters Of Battle costume! +rep


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

kommisar gald to see you finally got around to posting pics of your work here. I have followed many of your builds on other sites. The work you do is truely amazing.

I look forward to seeing your builds in the painting and modeling section.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

First I thought you had too much time on photoshop but then I realised the wonder. Is this just for fun or what? I love it!


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Those must be some of teh most awesome things i have ever seen...
*Bows at Kommissar's feet*


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

You.......are.....so.....EPIC! The young lady even looks the part.......so epic you must recieve REP


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm sure i've already seen these on another site ,
but they're still worth sharing with everyone again ,they're looking better every time i see them 

absolutly stunning + 10 rep :so_happy:



> When I win the lottery I'm going to commission you


:goodpost: i think we all are ,lol:biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks awesome dude, well done. +rep:clapping:

P.S. Can i try to penetrate her?... Ummm I mean her armour...
Ill give her a 3+ save. :laugh:


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

@Kingofcheese ha ha ha too bad you've only got a lasgun man :wink: 

oh and great work thous are some very epic costumes +rep 

cant wait to see the finished chain sword


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Looks awesome dude, well done. +rep:clapping:
> 
> P.S. Can i try to penetrate her?... Ummm I mean her armour...
> Ill give her a 3+ save. :laugh:


Now would be the awkward moment i point out shes my wife.. :laugh:
No, really.

the chainsword is coming along awesome, i tore out the second tooth closest to the "hilt" of the sword to reposition it in a more gradual shape, felt like a dentist about it too.

and the pommel, aka the eagle head i'm carving out to stick on the bottom of the grip of the sword, is coming along awesomely.. 
though it's already bitten me, i managed to slip and just sink a craft scalpel about 3 mm in a nice 1 inch line along my left index. which sucked


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Grimdarkkommissar said:


> Now would be the awkward moment i point out shes my wife.. :laugh:
> No, really.


Thats ok, i dont mind.

:laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You do know this requires me to Get out a Ringwraith costume and stab you both with my morgul blade.........(If anyone makes a penis joke im shanking them to)


Anyhow...Cool costume for the girl!!!!! You on the other hand scare me good sir. Also the plasma pistol is to big =P (Does it get hot?)


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

scare you? how so.
and the plasma pistol is fie, i've fired it five times and it works great!!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Great work.

How did people react?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn!! Awesome SOB armor and a hot girl in it! How did you find a hot 40k Girl? I wish my wife still played 40k.....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, here, have reppy.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hahaaa, too awsome for words...i really am going to have to get my girlfriend back into Warhammer...

Just one question... Do SoB really go into battle wearing 4-inch high heels? :wink:...

+rep though, definatly!


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

jakkie said:


> Hahaaa, too awsome for words...i really am going to have to get my girlfriend back into Warhammer...
> 
> Just one question... Do SoB really go into battle wearing 4-inch high heels? :wink:...
> 
> +rep though, definatly!



dunno, mine does though 

so i've finished the pommel for the sword, i'm pretty proud of it


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

That is soooooo awesomes i would give you rep, but i don't know how :russianroulette:


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

In order to play a kommisar u need to work out alot more... or at all. The sister of battle looks good tho, now she just needs the tear drop tatto.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

sickeningly good stuff here, the battle sister armour is the freakin' nuts mate.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

So how do I actually give rep to someone? It would be much appreciated if some1 gave me a quik 'guide' to it. This guy really deserves it


----------



## unpredictable chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

shas'o Thraka said:


> So how do I actually give rep to someone? It would be much appreciated if some1 gave me a quik 'guide' to it. This guy really deserves it


You see the 3 buttons on the top right-hand corner in the post click on the person who you want to rep and click the middle button


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

:victory: Kommissar, I'm repping you just for your profile pic if it is what I think it is. He truely does protect.k:


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

unpredictable chaos said:


> You see the 3 buttons on the top right-hand corner in the post click on the person who you want to rep and click the middle button


ok cheers then, + rep to both of you :grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

:shok:
Fan-fucking-tastic!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Pure win.

Got any more stuff done since then?

Reppage +


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

nothing 40k themed yet, been working on a scarecrow costume from that batman game, arkham asylum. 
i'll be posting pics once the chainsword is painted up though!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

We need a tutorial on that chainsword as well. This way I can make one myself and run around terrorizing my students with it. The scarcrow outfit will be cool to see as well.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, babe, can i get your phone number!!!!!!:wink:

And commissar, you need work, more mean and ruthless, you look like a comedy character, hahahah


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

sheer epic!! +rep kommisar


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> wow, babe, can i get your phone number!!!!!!:wink:
> 
> And commissar, you need work, more mean and ruthless, you look like a comedy character, hahahah


Suits me fine, i was going for Ciaphas Cain, and his books are not what you would call hardcore 40k novels.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The costumes are pretty damn close to the miniatures. It's like you blew them up to life size! How do you scale the features so accurately? I must know.

Plus, the fact that you got such a fox to pose in your suit just propels the coolness. That Daemonifuge pose was perfect.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Awesomesauce!!!


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

What I wanna know is how you made those bolt and plasma pistols


----------

